

Show HN: Gammada – an open-source chat randomizer - ianremsen
http://gammada.cultfan.club/

======
ianremsen
Hey guys! I made this to see if I could make a lightweight Omegle clone! Turns
out I could! Critique and suggestions are welcome and encouraged!

